# What would you do?



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well either choice seems a good option but considering her age and any possibility of her getting out of the "locked " zone would probably have me lean toward the vet. Plus 5.5 hours is a long trip back and forth. But you know your cat, my cats hate to travel even a short distance to the vet.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If you can be sure of keeping her contained at you daughter's house I would take her with you, but only if you can be sure - that means two doors and very careful door control (an en suite bathroom where you can leave her would be ideal, with a "Loose cat - do not enter!" sign to hang on the bedroom door when you are with her). She will probably be made anxious by the sound and smell of the other cats, but at least you will be able to reassure her, and make sure she is eating, etc. If it is not possible to provide that level of security I would board her, in the most relaxed and comfortable cattery I could find - that may be at your vets, or may be another provider.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

On some days, I feel like I am a cat person. I love cats! Lucky and my cats have a love hate relationship. It is just Lucky and no one else because poodles have a high prey drive. None of the other dogs mess with the cats. Spunky and Lucky have a love-hate relationship. One moment they are playing and the next, the game is over and it is ears back. 

Our two cats don't get along because one is always cleaning the other. The cleaning often becomes a cat fight. Our pug will break it up very quickly. Our cats are in opposite side of the home and they will do rotations. 

If you can, take your 17-year-old cat with you but maybe keep her contained to one part of the home with the diffuser? My neighbors say wonderful things about her diffuser. Perhaps it can help during your kitty's stay. Also, familiar scents like the cat bed would would also help the transition. Our cat Spunky sleeps in the dog bed so if this was me, I would bring the dog bed haha.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Hands down, I would board her. She will be safe and you will have your sanity ?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I would also board her


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I also vote for board at the vet. It will be easier on you not to worry about closing doors and she won't have the stress of being worried over the other cat. Since she is older if she needs anything medically she will be in the right place.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I appreciate everyone's response. I am leaning towards boarding at the vet because if anything happens, she's at the vet.

I just don't know how she would handle that long car ride. Years ago with different cats we had a 10 hour car ride from hell when those three cats screamed the whole way even though I purposely drove through the night and had the kids in the car with me to keep the cats settled - and these cats had been on many car rides to prepare them.

If I do take her, I'll take her favorite bed, igloo litter box and food.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm in with the boarding idea! Not only will she be safe but you also might not have to put up with the 'mean' cat spraying.......something that could happen if he smelled her intruding in his kingdom! Don't think your daughter would like that! LOL!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I'm in with the boarding idea! Not only will she be safe but you also might not have to put up with the 'mean' cat spraying.......something that could happen if he smelled her intruding in his kingdom! Don't think your daughter would like that! LOL!


Oh no. I’m so glad you posted this, I didn’t know he could react like that.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I would board the cat. It's safer for everyone involved. I've boarded pets at the vet and found it was the best solution. Also, if they get sick, they're already at the vet which was a huge relief to me.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I would board the cat. It's safer for everyone involved. I've boarded pets at the vet and found it was the best solution. Also, if they get sick, they're already at the vet which was a huge relief to me.


It is safer - and being an elderly cat, if she is not handling it well, I presume they can prescribe a sedative or something to help her.

I should mention that belligerent cat is really in many ways a wonderful gigantic Ragdoll cat. He's very friendly with people and gets along well with Babykins and my daughter's dog. He also got along with her other two cats who have since passed on. It's just this one elderly scared cat who "runs" to get away from him and in running sets off his prey drive. I'm sure my cat will also run. My daughter's other two cats never ran from him and he ignored them.


----------

